# Router bits



## Jon Goode (Apr 27, 2020)

Hi all

With the lockdown I am working more in the garage and have finally decided to join my router with the router table. Problem is I seem to have misplaced the clamps to hold the router to the table and the clamp to hold the router on whilst using the switch on the table. They are both Taurus tools so any help where I may be able to find would be helpful. Models TTA-632 (router) and TTA - 780 (Table) I aim to get on to a coffee table once I get going. Thanks Jon


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

welcome to forums N/A...


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Jon welcome to the forum. So where do you call home? A little about you comes in handy when you post questions. We like 1st names and locations which is important when answering questions. Different voltages/measuring systems, and so on depending where you're from. If you could fill in you profile it would be appreciated. Nothing personal is asked......


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Jon, welcome to the Forum...

If you could post a picture of the bottom of the table and the base of the router, it would be helpful. You don't need 10 posts as long as the picture is on your hard drive...

I'm thinking that the clamps for holding a sink in place in kitchen countertops might work depending on the size. Or maybe drilling holes to match the router base could work...

Post a pic and let's see what creative minds can cobble up for you...

As far as the switch goes, tape or wire tie or string or rubber band, etc... might work.

Maybe these short term fixes could get you up and running while you locate the real parts...?


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Jon


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Jon and welcome. I might know what you are referring to Jon but I also would like pictures to be sure. My old Lee Valley steel router table uses clamps to hold the router in place.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> I'm thinking that the clamps for holding a sink in place in kitchen countertops might work depending on the size.


they'll very soft aluminum and will fatigue in short order and you'll never get them tight enough to hold...
take a guess how I know....


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Welcome, Jon.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Stick486 said:


> they'll very soft aluminum and will fatigue in short order and you'll never get them tight enough to hold...
> take a guess how I know....



VOE - did I say that right?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

jw2170 said:


> VOE - did I say that right?


yes sir...


----------

